# The ride of a life time



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Last summer I was invited to ride behind the Empire Builder from Portland to Chicago onboard Iowa Pacific's Scenic View super dome car. This was a dead head move back to Chicago. There were only four of us in this car. The doors for the newer Amtrak cars did not lineup with the ones on our older car so there was no access to the rest of the train.This was the only long train trio that I have ever taken. we had to sleep in the upright seat and make our own meals, but wow what great view.i spent most of my time in the vestibule with the top half of the door open.


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

Cool ride but I would want to be able to move around more, how did you cook?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Probably in the kitchen that those cars have.....


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Diesel Fuel said:


> Cool ride but I would want to be able to move around more, how did you cook?


We bought everything that we needed before the trip and cooked it our selves in the full kitchen down below. It was nice to have access to my cold adult beverage.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It was true that will did not have access to the whole train but did have a very big car for the four of us. There was one more privet car on the train and one night they did invite us to dinner.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, some people are just incredibly fortunate, leaving the rest of us incredibly jealous!

There is some gorgeous scenery along the rails of America.


----------



## Geno the Viking (Feb 29, 2012)

I overlook the main line in Everett, Wa so I see the Empire Builder go by twice every day. Every once in awhile a private car or two are attached to the rear. I want to rent one and ride back there some day. Great post... thanks.


----------

